# I told you so!!!! Layden must go!!!!!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

And I quote,from the man who passed on Loren Woods due to his back problems and picked Eric Chenowith....:

"Rookie point guard Frank Williams played his entire junior season at Illinois with a mild fracture in his wrist. "

How the #$^%^%%$ did everyone in the league but Scott layden know that but him????And it gets worse..

Apparently all the proposed deals have been just rumors,and the Milwaukee deal fas Layden trying to pump Sprees value of which there is none...GMs around the league claim they listen to Layden for 1 minute...Claims he missed trading Spree last year..

Now that Big dog got arrested,maybe we can pull off that trade..Otherwise,and I never thought I would say this...get me Vin Baker


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

The Big Dogg deal was not just a rumor, it had a pretty decent chance of happening. George Karl has publicly expressed an intrestest in him and I think that the Bucks started these trade talks. So this is not just an attempt to boost Spree's trade value. Also If I were the knicks I would trade Sprewell unless I recieved an offer that I just couldn't turn down. I would prbably stick with him anothertwo years and then drop 12 million dollars in salery.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Once and for all,are the knicks rebuilding or are they just trying to make the playoofs to generate some revenues..This half pregnant ****tt is not going to cut it...If the big dog trade is for real,lets just do it


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The Knicks will never win a championship because they can never rebuild. They would lose too much money if they rebuilt. Watch NeNe become the next Hakeem and make McDyess look like mince meat.


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Watch NeNe become the next Hakeem and make McDyess look like mince meat.


Oh dear .


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I somewhat agree with Malakian. Although I wouldn't say never, it is very hard for the Knicks to win a championship because they will never rebuild. As long as they keep selling out and making the second round of the playoffs Dolan will be satisfied. I think that McDysse will be fine in New York, he put up great numbers in the west were the competition is much greater. Plus even if Nene does turn out to be an all-star we weren't going to take him anyway. That was the Nuggets pick, Layden would have probably taken Wilcox, who is the unfinished version of McDysse.


----------

